
Ask HN: Recommendations for M&A attorneys? - mnathrowaway
I&#x27;ve been approached about a small (low-to-mid 7 figures USD) buyout of my consulting-centric company with a nascent product line still in its infancy, an acquihire most likely. While I&#x27;m waiting for my CPA and some friends with their own businesses to respond to my requests for M&amp;A specialist attorney recommendations, I searched HN and was surprised to see <i>lots</i> of discussions on M&amp;A aspects (all extremely helpful!), but no recommendations for attorneys, and especially at such a tiny scale. The firms that come up in a Google search all seem to focus upon mid-8 figure and much higher up valuations, so a micro-business like mine doesn&#x27;t seem to fit them.<p>If anyone has gone through a similar acquisition with an attorney they were happy with, please email me at the email in my profile if you want to keep the recommendation private, or post here if you want to spread some good word for them. If it helps narrow the focus, my company is based out of Austin, TX, and the buyer is HQ&#x27;d in NYC.
======
bretpiatt
Who handled your incorporation docs? I'd start there unless you did it
yourself or with someone who doesn't do M&A at all. I'd certainly stay local.
It'll just make communicating so much easier.

I currently work with [http://qsps-law.com](http://qsps-law.com) out of
Austin, have also worked with KHRG in the past. Both will do great for tech
M&A.

~~~
mnathrowaway
Thank you Bret! We used to retain CTW, but after they imploded a few years ago
we have not needed legal advice since. I'm now casting around for a new firm
for a general retainer, at the moment performing due diligence upon Duggins
Wren Mann & Romero, and Sneed, Vine & Perry. Adding the firms you recommended
to my due diligence. Thanks again.

